# Zamplebox delivery timeframe



## JapsGroen (22/1/15)

Hi Guys and Girls, Back in December me and @PutRid  subscribed to ZampleBox. Surprise Surprise almost 2 months later and have not received a thing, I tried calling Customs, but they don't answer the phone and Cape mail keeps telling me try again next week.

How long do you usually wait from order till delivery of your zamplebox package? And is there any tips you guys can give me in speeding up the process?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BoogaBooga (22/1/15)

Sit back, relax and wait a little while longer 

Got mine today, was out for 103 days. Actually surprised it got here. I gave up on it as lost. I have 5 more waiting to be delivered. hopefully they come soon.

Good luck


----------



## JapsGroen (22/1/15)

Glad to hear you got 1 of yours today  hope its a good one. yeah, I suppose waiting is the best, haha


----------



## BoogaBooga (22/1/15)

Its not bad at all. 155ml of liquid at a great price. Taste testing them at the moment


----------



## VapeSnow (22/1/15)

All my 6 boxes i never waited longer than 21 days. You guys having bad luck.


----------



## JapsGroen (22/1/15)

you lucky son of a gun  last activity for my 1st zample box was on 13 desember, saying it left Los Angeles.


----------



## Junkdoggy (20/2/15)

What are the costs involved in subscribing to ZampleBox?


----------



## BoogaBooga (20/2/15)

Depending on the exchange rate about R700 per month


----------



## WHITELABEL (20/2/15)

Everyone on Reddit is moaning about zamplebox. Apparently there are much better subscription services available. Check out this thread. http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...s_zamplebox_make_their_own_crappy_juices_and/


----------



## Junkdoggy (20/2/15)

*@BoogaBooga*
Does that include shipping?


----------



## BoogaBooga (20/2/15)

Gambit said:


> Everyone on Reddit is moaning about zamplebox. Apparently there are much better subscription services available. Check out this thread. http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...s_zamplebox_make_their_own_crappy_juices_and/



The complaints may be warranted 

I have received 2 of my boxes but 3 are still missing in action. I then noticed that the 3 that are missing never updated on USPS's site. Still says pre shipment info sent and shipping label created. The others that have updates were delivered.

I then decided to contact Zample Box. Only after attempt 3 did they get back to me with apologies that those boxes were never sent and that they would send them. They are staggering them so that I do not get duplicates in the boxes.

Their customer service is usually very good, but on this one they failed 3 times. That does not give me that warm fuzzy feeling at all.

The 1st replacement has shipped now and USPS is updating. Hopefully I will receive that one soon


----------



## BoogaBooga (20/2/15)

Junkdoggy said:


> *@BoogaBooga*
> Does that include shipping?



Yest it does. $49 for your subscription and $22 in shipping

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (20/2/15)

The one they speak highly of is https://www.craftvapery.com/
Not sure if they do delivery to SA though.


----------



## JapsGroen (20/2/15)

still waiting on my 2 boxes


----------



## BoogaBooga (20/2/15)

Gambit said:


> The one they speak highly of is https://www.craftvapery.com/
> Not sure if they do delivery to SA though.



Craft Vapory looks like a nice option, but fairly expensive. R720 at todays rate for 8 bottles. 

Both Zample boxes I received there was only one bottle which I did not like. all the others are really good or at least very vapable


----------



## JapsGroen (17/4/15)

Finally got my 1st one  after almost 6 months . I actually forgot about it .


----------

